# weathered cheeks



## Vanesa Yo

Hola, 
¿sabéis lo que pueden ser "weathered cheeks"?
("Thoma's weathered ceeks reddened") Las mejillas ... de THomas enrojecieron.

¡Gracias, amigos!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Cuando hace mucho frio, y el viento pega las mejillas/ cachetes, y se ponen rojos por el frio


----------



## Renaissance Woman

También "weather" puede decribir cualquier cosa que recibe abuso por el sol, la nieve, la lluvia, el viento etc..
espero que me entiendas


----------



## maestralola

Weathered tiene el sentido de vejez. Las mejillas tienen la apariencia de cuero, han pasado mucho tiempo expuesto al sol, viento, etc...

Opps, no he visto la segunda respuesta de Renaissance Woman.  De acuerdo con ella. 
Gracias.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

¿Curtidas, entonces?


----------



## researcher

Quizás "mejillas avenjentadas?"


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Well, it all makes me remember that song from Creed: "We are rusted and weathered, (...), I'm covered with skin that peels and it just won't heal"

Of course it's not the literal thing you're looking for, Vanesa_Yo, but it kind of gives an idea...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Vanesa Yo said:


> ¿Curtidas, entonces?


 
Creo que curtidas cabe perfecto...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

researcher said:


> Quizás "mejillas avenjentadas?"


 
Quieres decir, envejecidas?


----------



## Santiago Jorge

No creo que hay una sola palabra para "weathered" en español, pero viene de la palabra «tiempo» en inglés (weather) y en este caso se trata del mal efecto del tiempo (del todo tipo) en la piel a lo largo de muchos años y como la deja con la aparencia de cuero áspero.


----------



## researcher

Bueno si Thomas todavía puede enrojecer (de verguenza?) entonces no será tan viejo. Mas bién, sus mejillas están "resecas" por el clima...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

After studying into this a bit more with my dictionary, I see now that Venezuelan sweetie probably has the right word with "curtidas."


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> After studying into this a bit more with my dictionary, I see now that Venezuelan sweetie probably has the right word with "curtidas."


 
Thanks, but I think Vanessa_Yo said that herself...  Curtidas, entonces?


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Muchas gracias a todos. Creo que no le voy a dar más vueltas y voy a dejar curtidas...
(PD: Alguien me echa alguna ayudita con el otro post-it que tengo por ahí, please?)


----------



## researcher

Pero "curtidas" implica sucio y no "abuso del clima" que es lo que quiere decir la frase en inglés...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

researcher said:


> Pero "curtidas" implica sucio y no "abuso del clima" que es lo que quiere decir la frase en inglés...


 
No necesariamente!  Justo acabo de recordar un poema, ahora no estoy segura si era Benedetti o quién, el punto es que decía:

"Mirando su piel mulata
curtida de sal y de sol"...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Mi diccionario Oxford solo tenía:

*curtida -do* = _adj_ _(rostro,/piel)_ weather-beaten; _(manos)_ hardened

Así que, researcher, ¿añadarías «sucio» a esto también? Como «curtida» es una palabra nueva para mí, me gustaría saber para qué se la usa.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Se usa curtido no solo para la piel cuando se la hace impermeable y se la trata (por extensión, cuando uno está moreno y "erosionado" por los elementos) sino también en el plano espiritual cuando uno ha vivido muchas experiencias y está "curtido", un poco de vuelta de todo.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Santiago Jorge said:


> Mi diccionario Oxford solo tenía:
> 
> *curtida -do* = _adj_ _(rostro,/piel)_ weather-beaten; _(manos)_ hardened
> 
> Así que, researcher, ¿añadarías «sucio» a esto también? Como «curtida» es una palabra nueva para mí, me gustaría saber para qué se la usa.


 
También se usa curtido para la ropa, cuando tiene percudido.  Es decir, cuando del uso, ya no es "blanca blanca", sino que se le percibe el uso (y el maltrato), y ya no tiene arreglo (something like stained, I think, when it's not just a spot but a general condition, correct me if I'm wrong)

Incluso, se dice que hay que curtir el cuero para que se le pueda dar uso comercial, y que el pescado que se deja secar al sol es pescado curtido (the best one in the world is actually sun-dried in Margarita, Venezuela  )...


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Así que, Vanesa Yo, después de todo, ¿cómo te quedas?  ¿Cuál palabra piensas usar?


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Ja, ja... "despellejadas"!! (es broma). Adivínala!


----------



## researcher

I have to add that no one in the Caribbean Spanish world would let the descriptive "curtido" apply to them. My skin color is brown and no matter how old I get, I be offended if you ever described me as having "piel curtida" por el sol or otherwise. Remember, regional use of the same words may change their definitions.

...de la Isla del Encanto!


----------



## Santiago Jorge

So, researcher, what single word would you use?


----------



## researcher

I would use "mejillas asperas" seeing as Thomas is still young enough to blush! Then again, older guys can still blush. In that case, I would use "mejillas envejecidas" even though "avenjentadas" is also correct.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Sí, yo creo que es diferente ser moreno de piel que tener la piel curtida por el sol. Lawrence de Arabia, por ejemplo, estaba bien curtidito cuando volvió del desierto, pero de moreno, Peter O'toole ni un pelo!


----------



## researcher

Vanesa_Yo,
Lo que quiero decir es que usar la palabra "curtida" para describir la piel en algunos lugares es ofensivo. Recuerde que las palabras algunas veces tienen diferentes significados en diferentes regiones. No tiene nada que ver con el color de la tez sino con el uso de la palabra "curtido."


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Ah, vale. No tenía ni idea...


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

researcher said:


> I would use "mejillas asperas" seeing as Thomas is still young enough to blush! Then again, older guys can still blush. In that case, I would use "mejillas envejecidas" even though "avenjentadas" is also correct.


 
Hey, you're totally right! Just one insignificant minor detail: the spelling is "avejentadas"... Check it out here: http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/avejentada.

Have a great day, everybody!

Regards,
Una blanquita curtida 

PS: Acabo de recordar otra referencia a esa palabra. En un libro que contaba del Libertador Simón Bolívar, decía que había nacido de "tez muy blanca" por su ascendencia europea, pero que al morir tenía "la frente morena, curtida por el sol y las tantas campañas" en la guerra de independencia, "como suele sucederle a los blancos con sangre criolla", o algo así. No son las palabras exactas, pero recuerdo "curtida"...


----------



## researcher

Thanks...I can't type and do brain surgery at the same time!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

researcher said:


> Thanks...I can't type and do brain surgery at the same time!


 
LOL!  I know what you mean, it happens to me all the time (that's why most of my posts are edited.  When I'm done, I read them back and say: "oopsss..."  )

Nos vemos, no-curtidos!


----------



## Del agua

Yo más bien diría, siguiendo el sentido de la frase: "Las mejillas DESGASTADAS de thomas".

Por qué? Creo que desgastar hace referencia al paso del tiempo (por el constante uso), y al mismo tiempo da la idea de que Thomas no es de sonrojarse fácilmente- por edad, por  experiencia (uso), etc. 


En fin, mi humilde consejo


----------

